# Electric Razor/Shaver Recommendations



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, this is totally random, but since is the only msg board I frequen where there are a lot of guys. (my TV msg boards are all woman!)

I need a new electric shaver.

I'm using this phillips one, but frankly it sucks, and I figure on something I use everyday, on something as precious as my 'beautiful' face... i might as well spend a few (hundred) dollars on a quality one.

anyone have any recommendations for a quality electric shaver that works really well?

and if you're in Toronto feel free to add the store where I can get it or online!

thanks,

Daniel


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool thread: thinking of switching from wet shave, but I have no idea what to buy.

Please guys - more opinions!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use three types of razors.

For quick touch ups, nothing beats an adjustable, water washable Phillips. Expensive but a reasonably close shave in a pinch.

Prefer the safety razor. I use a Gillette Trac 3 which does a good job although cartridges are expensive.

Perfect shave is my grandfather's straight razor. When time allows, it is an art to learn and a pleasure to feel the result.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I too use a Phillips water washable. It was a Christmas present from my sister in law. It looks cheap and flimsy but it's surprisingly good. It makes for a nice quick close shave and it goes an awful long time between recharging. I've never had much luck with electric shavers until now... foil and head replacement costs are a real drag and I don't use disposables like Bics or competitor products any more. This thing is the best I've had so far. Don't know how much it costs as it was a gift. Initially I would have said it's a cheapie but the performance of the thing suggests otherwise.

If I have time and need to make it really clean I go for a Trac II with a fresh blade and some decent shaving cream. But in most cases the blue Phillips is the ticket.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Max and / or SINC,
Does the Phillips have a model # or name?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gillette Sensor Excels for me. 

I have used them for years and found them to be superior. I used the Mach 3 for awhile but the resulting blood loss was making me dizzy.

I buy my blades at a local dollar store which is far and away cheaper than Shoppers or their ilk.

I only use a straight razor when wearing a mask and terrorizing University students.

(actually there is nothing like finding an old school barber who will still offer a shave.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pelao said:


> Max and / or SINC,
> Does the Phillips have a model # or name?


I have the XL model:

Philips HQ8150 Speed-XL cord cordless rechargeable shaver

Like Max notes, it seems a bit flimsy at first but it works surprisingly well and the cleanup under a hot water tap is a breeze. The stand doubles as a charge stand, or you can shave direct with the cord that plugs into the stand as it also fits the razor. I only need to charge it about every three weeks. I think this one is a mid range model, some can be over $300, but I think I paid $189. I have the cordless. I think the graphic is the cord model as my charging lights are different.

This is my third Phillips and all have served me well. Average life span has been 10 years.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks SINC !


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Pelao said:


> Max and / or SINC,
> Does the Phillips have a model # or name?



Will try to remember to get that for you next time I'm in front of the 'ole shaving mirror, Pelao. Meantime I'm going to see if I can spot it on da weeb... stay tuned.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Found it, this is mine exactly, Philips Philishave HQ8160 Speed XL Shaver:

Philips Philishave HQ8160 Speed XL Shaver


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Gillette Sensor Excels for me.
> (actually there is nothing like finding an old school barber who will still offer a shave.)


Couldn't agree more, but I've not had much luck finding one. I've had even less luck finding one who knows what the hell he's doing. Does anyone know of one in the Vancouver area?

Another option is to get a shaving cream heater. I kid you not, I've seen them. They accept a round shaving cream can and dispense hot lather just like what you get at an old school barber shop.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I bought expensive Braun shavers until I got tired of the replacement head/foil costs.
> 
> CostCo has a $75 Braun Cruzer 3, once in a while they even sell it for $60 (similar models cost $125 elsewhere). It's just as good as the $250 Brauns, and it's less expensive to replace the foil/head--or just the whole thing, although that's less environmentally friendly.
> 
> Edit: this shave is also water cleanable.


i've been a Braun shaver fan for years and still have my almost 15 yr. old shaver
i keep 2, one for travel, but the old one still works if i replace the blades/foil and oil it once in a while

i actually prefer the older one to the newer one


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I was using a Schick Diamond razor but they stopped selling cartridges, at least at the stores I frequent, so I bit the bullet and tried the Gillette Fusion (not the power one).

As ridiculous as putting five blades on a razor sounds, it actually does a very good job. The first time I used it I thought I took a layer of skin off my jawbone, but it was just cutting the whiskers shorter than I had experienced before.

The blades are pretty expensive but I picked up a bulk pack at Costco and should be good for a year.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Ahhh, okay... sorry to have taken my time getting back. This appears to be my shaver. Not quite as slick-looking as Sinc's but quite surprisingly decent despite the cheap plastic appearance. All in all, a nice, straight-up device which just works.


----------

